# Saudações



## -Luciana-

oi gente!
finalizar um mail de trabalho dizendo "saudações" é formal e fica bem?
Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Oi Luciana,

O fecho de carta comercial mais tradicional é *Atenciosamente,*



> No *fecho* da *carta* *comercial*, é suficiente que se coloque “*atenciosamente”* ou “*cordialmente”,* sem anteceder com um longo parágrafo de despedida.


 
Pode ler mais aqui. Mais aqui, veja modelos a partir da página 16.


----------



## -Luciana-

olá Vanda! Eu achava que era como você disse. A pergunta foi porque um cliente brasileiro fechou dizendo assim a um colega dele e eu queria saber dessa expressão. Obrigada!


----------



## la isla

VocÊ Escrever Em RelaÇÃo Ao Cliente NÃo Fica Muito Bem,mas Para O Seu Chefe,colegas Do Trabalho NÃo Tem Problema Algum.
            Mas Ao Escrever Para Cliente Ou Autoridade,use Respeitosamente(muito Formal) E Atenciosamente(formal).


           Beijos A Todos.


----------



## -Luciana-

ah ok La Isla!! obrigada!


----------



## spielenschach

...
Permissive society no trabalho...pode dar bronca…
Portanto, nunca fiando - 
Atentamente e obrigado ,
F...

Embora obrigado seja redundante…


----------



## -Luciana-

Me desculpa Spielenschach, mas não entendi o que você disse.


----------



## Nina Scato

De que maneira informal posso traduzir para o português " En XXXXX le enviamos un saludo"? Saudações e cumprimentos são muito formais... Me ajudam?


----------



## Vanda

Se você quer informal para o português brasileiro pode dizer:
abraços. Para o português europeu aguarde um pouquinho até que algum luso apareça.


----------



## Nina Scato

Vanda, obrigada, mas ainda não é o que estou buscando. Essas "saudações" estão no começo do texto. É como se estivessemos dizendo "nossa equipe te cumprimenta", mas não gosto nada dessa frase e é muito formal para um portal...


----------



## Carfer

Nina Scato said:


> Vanda, obrigada, mas ainda não é o que estou buscando. Essas "saudações" estão no começo do texto. É como se estivessemos dizendo "nossa equipe te cumprimenta", mas não gosto nada dessa frase e é muito formal para um portal...


 
Acho que, mais do que_ 'cumprimentos'_ ou_ 'saudações'_, que não só são formais como criam imediatamente uma ideia de distância que certamente não é a que se pretende, seria mais adequada uma mensagem de boas-vindas (_'Bem-vindo à página/portal/site de...'_, ou semelhante). Na verdade, nós enviamos _'saudações ' e 'cumprimentos'_ a quem está longe, mas não recebemos ninguém em nossa casa com expressões como _'saudações '_ ou_ 'cumprimentos'._


----------



## Nina Scato

Sim, estou plenamente de acordo contigo, Carfer. Mas ainda não é o que estou buscando porque o usuário do portal estará recebendo essa mesma mensagem muitas vezes durante a semana. Acho que tenho que sair do "pé-da-letra" e mudar a abertura do texto.
Estou esperando seu comentário sobre "contraparte" no outro forum...kkkk!
Obrigada!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Minha sugestão: _"Cá nos fóruns WR, damos-lhe as boas-vindas"._

É esse o sentido da frase original, eu acho. 

Abraços.


----------



## englishmania

Nina Scato said:


> Mas ainda não é o que estou buscando porque o usuário do portal estará recebendo essa mesma mensagem muitas vezes durante a semana. Acho que tenho que sair do "pé-da-letra" e mudar a abertura do texto.



Não é uma mensagem de boas-vindas? É uma mensagem de notificação para quando um tópico for actualizado no fórum e assim?

Se o fórum tivesse um nome ou fosse sobre um tema, penso que até poderias usar um adjectivo relacionado com isso, por exemplo, num forum sobre música, "Saudações musicais" - que teria de aparecer no fim do e-mail.... e não na frase que usas.


----------



## Nina Scato

Isso mesmo, englismania, você captou a mensagem. Para nada é uma mensagem de boas vindas e sim uma mensagem de notificação de atividade (de negocios) no portal.


----------

